# Mimi got a Thundershirt!!



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm hoping this helps with some of her anxiety issues. Even
if it doesn't, it still looks cute on her lol. I put the second picture
on here too so you can see some of Jax's personality....which is,
if you're on the couch I'm suppose to be on top of you loving you
and giving you kisses. 


Mimi - "Not sure if I like this."
Jax - "kiss kiss kiss...HEY what is this ? Kiss kiss kiss!"











Mimi likes it!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Please let me know how it works I would love to get one for Bijoux


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

She is sooo cute in that 2nd pic! 
What are her anxieties?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ah that's really cute!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Christa, I'm dying to see if it works. My little Lulu is in desperate (love the dictionary app on my new smart phone  ) of a therapist. Please let us know.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> She is sooo cute in that 2nd pic!
> What are her anxieties?


Mel she has so many issues lol. She was a part of a rescue where
several dogs were treated badly. Overall most of her anxiety 
comes from her being fearful. Quick movements, strangers, noises,
riding in cars. Don't get me wrong, she has improved greatly, so
I'm hoping this little extra will help her even more.

We are going to the park later, so I will let you guys know
how it works for us!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Mel she has so many issues lol. She was a part of a rescue where
> several dogs were treated badly. Overall most of her anxiety
> comes from her being fearful. Quick movements, strangers, noises,
> riding in cars. Don't get me wrong, she has improved greatly, so
> ...


Have you ever tried the Bach Flower remedys? :love7: I absolutely love them...I think I have almost all of them. They have been so helpful over the years. I used them when my sheltie, Frankie, got seizures. I use them now on Alvin when it's firework time or if I know bad weather is approaching ( doesn't like thunder). I've used them for other fear based problems too with different pets, as well as for grief support when one of them passes ( I take it too then ), when changes are underway of any type...and the list goes on! :colors:


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

cute as a button


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow I did not know they came in such cute colors! Mimi looks adorable. 
Waiting to hear how you like it. You must do a "review" for us all.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Have you ever tried the Bach Flower remedys? :love7: I absolutely love them...



Learn something new everyday! I'm off to Google!!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Very Pretty! love it!*


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Have you ever tried the Bach Flower remedys? :love7: I absolutely love them...I think I have almost all of them. They have been so helpful over the years. I used them when my sheltie, Frankie, got seizures. I use them now on Alvin when it's firework time or if I know bad weather is approaching ( doesn't like thunder). I've used them for other fear based problems too with different pets, as well as for grief support when one of them passes ( I take it too then ), when changes are underway of any type...and the list goes on! :colors:



Thanks Mel, do you just order online or is there somewhere near us
that has this line ?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What a pretty girl. Hope it works out for her!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Thanks Mel, do you just order online or is there somewhere near us
> that has this line ?


Try Chamberlans in Grove Park. You can also order off of vitacost.com

I really really recommend this book from amazon.com

Bach Flower Remedys for Dogs ( sorry couldn't get the link to copy)

It gives a great overview of what they are, how they work, mixing your own concoctions and more (even briefly how they work on people). 

LMK what you think!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Learn something new everyday! I'm off to Google!!!





Mel's chi's said:


> Try Chamberlans in Grove Park. You can also order off of vitacost.com
> 
> I really really recommend this book from amazon.com
> 
> ...


 You too LS, lmk what you think after googling or checking out this book ( since your no longer plagued with camera repair )


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Mimi, is a very photogenic doggy! I hope
it works for you! I know when my toy poodle
was a puppy and she had separation anxiety
the vet recommended rescue remedy by Bach.
I think it would have been better if he recommended
something specifically for dogs, though.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks cute in it.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

My review 

Car riding - Mimi usually is a bit frantic in the car. With her thundershirt on
she curled up in her blanket and rested. Big difference and big thumbs up
there. :thumbup:

At the park - Normally, if we are walking and a bigger dog comes near
her, she will tuck her tail and squat down to the ground and most of the
time yelp and cry ( really loud ) even though they aren't even touching 
her. For the last three days with her shirt on she has been _better_. 

She is in no way running up happy to greet them, but she wasn't screaming
so that's a plus. Overall she seems much more confident in her shirt. She
was even leading the way a couple of times through the heavy wooded parts 
of the walk. Normally she's right on my heels creeping through like something
might jump out and get her at any point in time.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That is great to hear! I know several people who have had luck with them. And not that the color matters if it works, but I have only seen them in gray, that one is so cute!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Impressive to say the least. So happy to hear that it is helping Mimi.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow Christa, that's great progress with the Thundershirt! I am happy for both you and Mimi  did you get the size xs?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm glad it worked for her. That thundershirt is so cute! We just got one today for our lab who gets really anxious and drools and vomits in the car, I hope it works as well for us. His is just plain old grey.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So glad it's helping!! I may get one of these for finn. He seems so nervous in petsmart last wkend  and he STUNK because he kept farting :laughing8: which was from nerves i'm sure. Gabi (my daughter) carried him this time in the store and i had leila on the lead and she joking said she was going to smell like crap by the time we left. LOL I didn't want to have him on leash with her on leash too because last time he was horrible and barked at everyone. For some reason the combo of the two of them on the floor makes him protective. Now when i take him alone on lead he's waaaay better but still seems not relaxed but he doesn't bark at everyone though.
I wonder what size?? He is 4-5 lbs i'd say.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Cheryl Reese nervous farts in the car! Finn would take an xxs, that's their size for dogs under 7 lbs. I bet it would fit Finn fine, they're very adjustable and I know Kristi has one for Oakley and she's quite petite too. I'm wishing we'd got one for the little guys too, Miley is kind of high strung and anxious I bet it would help her too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Cheryl Reese nervous farts in the car! Finn would take an xxs, that's their size for dogs under 7 lbs. I bet it would fit Finn fine, they're very adjustable and I know Kristi has one for Oakley and she's quite petite too. I'm wishing we'd got one for the little guys too, Miley is kind of high strung and anxious I bet it would help her too.


LOL poor Reese, and poor you :laughing8: those things smell like rotten eggs. ukeright:
Finn only did it in petsmart but doesn't in the car. In the car he only wants to be on me though. :confused2:


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so funny! Mimi does the nervous fart thing too!
She does it when company comes over, AND of course
she has to come sit on my lap and do it. It reminds me
of pigpen from Charlie Brown, when I have company I'm
sitting there with the cloud of stink all over me. 

As for fit - I got Mimi the XXS. She weighs between 4.6-4.9 
usually. Don't worry too much about it being too big it's more
like a wrap than a shirt and you can cinch it in as needed with
all the velcro.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Christabelle said:


> That is so funny! Mimi does the nervous fart thing too!
> She does it when company comes over, AND of course
> she has to come sit on my lap and do it. It reminds me
> of pigpen from Charlie Brown, when I have company I'm
> ...


:laughing8: That is too funny!!! I may get one for finn. Where did you order yours?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

cherper said:


> :laughing8: That is too funny!!! I may get one for finn. Where did you order yours?


I have been looking for one for awhile. Pet Supermarket has them
but they were $45 but they only had the gray in her size so I had 
been looking around online and then just ordered directly from the 
company because you can get them in different colors ( pink and 
navy other than just gray ), and right now they have free shipping 
and they are $45. You can even get them personalized if you wish.


Thundershirt | Anxiety Treatment For Dogs | Thundershirt.com


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear the Thundershirt is helping....


----------

